# Fibre Channel Performance



## ahankinson (Feb 11, 2010)

Hi all,

I'm wondering if I could get some feedback on our Fibre Channel RAID Array performance. I'm seeing weird lags on this machine, and I'd like to track down where the problem is. I very well may have something misconfigured.

Here's what we're running:

Fibre Channel Card:

```
mpt0: <Dual LSILogic FC929X 2Gb/s FC PCI-X Adapter> port 0xec00-0xecff mem 0xf3ef0000-0xf3efffff,0xf3ee0000-0xf3eeffff irq 32 at device 1.0 on pci11
mpt0: [ITHREAD]
mpt0: MPI Version=1.2.12.0
mpt0: mpt_read_cfg_header: Config Info Status 20
mpt1: <Dual LSILogic FC929X 2Gb/s FC PCI-X Adapter> port 0xe800-0xe8ff mem 0xf3ed0000-0xf3edffff,0xf3ec0000-0xf3ecffff irq 33 at device 1.1 on pci11
mpt1: [ITHREAD]
mpt1: MPI Version=1.2.12.0
mpt1: mpt_read_cfg_header: Config Info Status 20
```

RAID Array:

```
da0 at mpt1 bus 0 target 0 lun 0
da0: <APPLE Xserve RAID 1.51> Fixed Direct Access SCSI-5 device 
da0: 100.000MB/s transfers
```

Host Machine:

```
FreeBSD pe1950 7.2-STABLE FreeBSD 7.2-STABLE #0: Thu Nov 12 18:15:13 EST 2009     root@pe1950:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```

Benchmark Results:

```
$ sudo diskinfo -t /dev/da0

/dev/da0
	512         	# sectorsize
	2400492453888	# mediasize in bytes (2.2T)
	4688461824  	# mediasize in sectors
	291843      	# Cylinders according to firmware.
	255         	# Heads according to firmware.
	63          	# Sectors according to firmware.

Seek times:
	Full stroke:	  250 iter in   2.564596 sec =   10.258 msec
	Half stroke:	  250 iter in   2.285568 sec =    9.142 msec
	Quarter stroke:	  500 iter in   3.020430 sec =    6.041 msec
	Short forward:	  400 iter in   1.144209 sec =    2.861 msec
	Short backward:	  400 iter in   2.620754 sec =    6.552 msec
	Seq outer:	 2048 iter in   0.547332 sec =    0.267 msec
	Seq inner:	 2048 iter in   0.569491 sec =    0.278 msec
Transfer rates:
	outside:       102400 kbytes in   1.720995 sec =    59500 kbytes/sec
	middle:        102400 kbytes in   1.167888 sec =    87680 kbytes/sec
	inside:        102400 kbytes in   1.159042 sec =    88349 kbytes/sec
```

Any thoughts?


----------

